
Introducing clojure.spec - sharksandwich
http://blog.cognitect.com/blog/2016/5/23/introducing-clojurespec
======
sciurus
Discussion at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11753963](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11753963)

------
smrtinsert
5 second glance. Schema done Hickey style?

